# trivia 1/5



## luckytrim (Jan 5, 2006)

1. what is the capital of new zealand? 
2. what was president clinton's last name before his mother's new husband adopted him? 
3. whom did margaret thatcher succeed as england's prime minister? 
4. on "happy days", what was fonzie's full name? 
5. in what city did rocker jimmi hendrix die? 
6. what was the nickname of germany's general irwin rommell? 
TRUTH OR CRAP ?? 
lobster was part of the first thanksgiving feast. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
1. AUKLAND 
2. blythe                       (baily?) 
3. james Callaghan              (??) 
4. ARTHUR FONZARELLI 
5. LONDON 
6. THE DESERT FOX 
TRUTH !! 
in addition to turkey and lobster, the pilgrims also consumed eel, swan, and dried berries. 
sweet potatoes were not a part of the first thanksgiving, as they had not yet been introduced to new england.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 5, 2006)

we won't talk about todays score... gonna go hang my head in shame.  lol


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 5, 2006)

tough day, ain't no doubt!
LT


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Jan 5, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> we won't talk about todays score... gonna go hang my head in shame. lol


right there beside you


----------



## pdswife (Jan 5, 2006)

misrey loves company.  :-(


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey, I knew Arthur Fonzerelli!LOL


----------



## pdswife (Jan 5, 2006)

That's the one I knew too.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Jan 5, 2006)

I knew the capital of New Zealand and the thruth or crap.


----------

